# Helmets



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

AS I'm getting older (but still taking part in risky sports like surfing, skiing and kayaking) I'm considering getting myself a helmet to wear while surfing and also on the kayak (in surf situations). I'd also like it to be something I can wear while snow skiing (not sure if it's possible to get an allrounder that would suit all 3 disciplines).

I've used helmets in the past when ski racing and rock climbing and always wear my bike helmet when mountainbiking but I've never used any surf/watersports helmets.

Does anyone have/use a helmet for water sports and are there any models/brands that are recommended? Also, does anyone know of a style that would be comfortable/lightweight enough in the surf yet suitable for snow sports too?

Thanks


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

to answer my own question I just checked out the Gath helmets website. http://www.gathsports.com

also found that they have a 'helmet cam' system http://www.gathsports.com/productsingle.php?id=50 with a waterproof helmet cam...hmm might be good for surfing, skiing and kayaking applications.

seems reasonaly well priced at around $200 for the camera only or an extra $100-$150 if buying a helmet as well.

does anyone own a Gath helmet? how comfortable are they to wear for long periods?? any recommendations on a model which would suit surf and snow??


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

the only difference i can see with age changing things in regard to wearing a helmet whilst surfing, is not caring about how you look anymore :lol: i hate the things and would never wear one unless surfing on heavy shallow reef.
just my oppinion though. 
the helmet cam thing looks interesting though, hmmmmm

cheers


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi DaveyG,
I used to use a Petzl helmet (cant remember model) when climbing/caving, very light with light mount points and optional face shield. The straps were also very good with a multitude of adjustments for optimal comfort. It also had removable plugs to assist with ventilation in warmer months as well as remove-able/washable bands. Had it in water a few times and it seemed ok, not sure how it would go in surf.
Geoff (a caving mate) used one of these for mountain bike, caving and white water rafting http://www.gathsports.com/productsingle.php?id=5. Absolutely swore by it, think the visor would be good in snow as well unlike the Petzel I had. Only thing wrong with his lid is it did not accommodate for a light. I see in this ad you can get a camera mount so maybe you could adapt for a light at night and use a camera by day? 
No affiliation.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Davey,
When the surf is heavy I wear a helmet, and when ever I am in my playboat even on flatwater I wear a helmet, never touch a river without a helmet and when snowboarding feel bulletproof with a helmet. Most of the time in my kayaks I wear my Sweet strutter, super comfy and makes me look really cool. When using sitontop in the surf , creekboating and while snowboarding I use my Sweet Rocker which makes me look not just cool but hardcore as well. I am not sponsored by them nor stock them in my store, but I do recommend them. Here is the link 
http://www.sweetprotection.com/snow/#/hardware/helmets_kayak/

I tried a Gath a few years ago and felt the plastic hurt my ears, although I am sure this would have been taken care of by now, the other thing I didnt like was a neoprene material covering the forehead, did nothing to protect a frontal impact.

On the topic of impact, a climbing/abseiling helmet is designed to take a crack on the top of the head by a falling rock, not side impacts which are associated with kayak spills or skiing/snowboarding wipeouts. Bicycle helmets are designed to take one big impact and then replace it, so forget about using bicycle helmets while kayaking.

Mark


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

thanks Mark - I'd never heard of that brand, but they do look seriously sweeeet.

One thing - do they get too hot (especially while snowboarding)?? I note they don't have vents.

Also any idea of rrp and whether they're stocked here in Australia?

Will have to find some retailers and try a few on to see which one fits my egghead the best...


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Davey,
the inside material is kinda cool woolly so doesnt get hot although I havent worn a black helmet, good guys wear white hats. And like cool wool is cool in summer and warm in winter. The advantage of these helmets is the impact structure/absorbtion, rather than a normal helmet that takes the impact and softens it then hits you in the same spot on the head the impact came from, these disperse the impact so you dont get a bruise or a huge brain shake. The helmets are expensive but when you are looking after your brain then its worth the price. 
Wetspot Watersports in Canberra are the local dealer I think. 
Mark


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

When I used to bodyboard I always wore a Gath helmet - even when the surf was small. I found it very comfortable, and I reckon it saved me at least half a dozen times - not so much from reef as other surfers. Being a bodyboarder meant that standups would drop in on you all the time, and I got collected a few times - the Gath stood up to being centrepunched by a surfer hard enough to snap the nose off his board. I hate to think how badly I would have been injured without the Gath. I also duck dived through a big wave once and popped up right underneath a big bloke on a mal - like headbutting a Mack truck. I reckon I'd have been knocked out without the Gath.

Damn, I miss body boarding  . I had to give it up when I stuffed my back. On the bright side, that's why I took up fishing - it' s an ill wind that blows no good 

Cheers,


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Davey, I have one of the gaffs i got for snowboard many years ago, great comfy helmet, you can were it all day no worries. Mine has the pull down visor, its ok but a pain when snowboard through aussie sleet and the lens sleets up, then it won't retract :lol:

I am going to look at that camera, should do the job nicely for a yak vid.

Cheers dave


----------

